# Spraying for mites



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

do you all do this? is it necessary/mandatory? i have some spray powder for my bird just in case from the pet store. the adoption people mentioned it...

how do you guys do it?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Not the Head*

Spray the body,wings and the tail. Do both sides of wings and tail. This mean get the under arms. Hope this helps.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi badbird,

In areas UPCD mentions. Also, cut the toe end of a sock off and put over head while spraying to keep away from eyes/nares(nostrils)/beak area. I use Scalex which has been pretty effective. 

fp


----------

